# Milky white eyes for your Walgreen Skeles.



## wicKED (Sep 16, 2011)

You can find the article HERE


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

wicKED said:


> You can find the article HERE


:jol: You are a really CREATIVE soul!!! Thanks for the idea for the Skelly eyes. You are kind of praying of us poor souls who love the Walgreen's $30 Skellys...huh? Kidding!!! Thanks for the "how to".


----------



## wicKED (Sep 16, 2011)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: You are a really CREATIVE soul!!! Thanks for the idea for the Skelly eyes. You are kind of praying of us poor souls who love the Walgreen's $30 Skellys...huh? Kidding!!! Thanks for the "how to".


Lol forgive me. They do glow great with the LEDs though!


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

I've used glue stick and LED eyes on a few of my props in the past. One thing to be careful of is that the finished eyes can get soft and actually start melting if stored in a hot location, such as direct sunlight.


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

Dang, that's way better than carving up ping pong balls. Thanks.


----------



## Jacksonville Haunter (Apr 21, 2011)

*Wicked nice how to. I was just working on the samething and I found if you want brighter eyes point the LED directly into the eyeball, if you want the eyes a little less bright put it flat against the back of the eye and glue them in place.*


----------



## wicKED (Sep 16, 2011)

Jacksonville Haunter said:


> *Wicked nice how to. I was just working on the samething and I found if you want brighter eyes point the LED directly into the eyeball, if you want the eyes a little less bright put it flat against the back of the eye and glue them in place.*


Great point! Thanks for the tip :jol:


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice easy method. Thanks for the post.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Very nice. So simple, it's brilliant.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

I used a glass ashtray, sprayed with a little PAM, as a mold for the hot melt glue and inserted the LED's on a Cowlicious pulsing circuit for my Pumpkin Sentinels. Pretty easy to do. 



























You can see the finished sentinels here:


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Great tips everyone! I still haven't corpsed my skellys yet, so this will be how I get the eyes done!

Very creative!


----------

